# Belly Butter



## Lostman (Jun 12, 2008)

Does anyone remember this story?

I think I got the title right. This story isn't in the weight room archives, nor can I find it on the boards. It was originally posted on a story site, the name of which escapes me, but I think it was quite a small site.

The story involves a lab assistant and large drums of butter, equating of course to massive weight gain, beginning with breast expansion. Later on in the story another girl is involved, and heat lamps are used to melt the stuff for faster ingestion. I remember it being a pretty good story, but one that appears to have slipped through the cracks between the Internets. No idea on the author's name.

Anyone have this story/knows the author? It'd make a good addition to the boards if someone can find it!


----------



## Phrozen (Jun 12, 2008)

I remember this one!! In fact, I myself have been on a mad hunt for it for some time now. 

Yea, one girl ends up rubbing the butter onto the other and the butter is supposed to be some special formula that absorbs into the skin and fattens her up immediately. At one point the one girl sneaks out later at night and does it to herself I think. And she ends up lathering herself with tons. 

Ahhh.... IF ANYONE KNOWS THIS STORY OR WHERE WE CAN FIND IT, PLEASE SAVE THESE TWO POOR MEN'S SOULS!!

It never was in the weight room and I've no idea how we could possibly locate it on whatever site it existed on. That's also assuming that the site in question even still exists, of course..


----------



## Lostman (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm pretty sure the site it was on went down some time ago, never to resurface. I'm quietly confident that the author, or someone who saved it, is lurking around here somewhere


----------



## Phrozen (Jun 13, 2008)

The irony in this is that I was one of said people who had saved it on a very old hard-drive that has since been lost in translation and most likely garbaged... Now, of course, I'm kicking myself up the ass because that was a story that I very much liked.


----------



## Observer (Jun 13, 2008)

If someone could just remember the site's url we could try the wayback machine. 

(Orchestrates wayback trance mantra)


Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Phrozen (Jun 13, 2008)

I tried searching the Wayback Machine a little already.. I've gotten no luck so far. I think we need to expand this search, make it into a massive manhunt by everyone. Use our influence on other boards, other forums to try and get everyone searching for it. SOMEONE out of the millions should know of its whereabouts or at least some useful information regarding its whereabouts.


----------



## karbonpotassium (Jun 13, 2008)

It's here:

http://bodyinflation.org/index.php?name=Archive&op=Display&storyID=177

Though you need to register (for free) to see it. If it is permitted I can post the text of the story here as well.


----------



## Observer (Jun 13, 2008)

And now posted here!

The collective research ability of this community is astounding and never ceases to amaze me.!


----------



## karbonpotassium (Jun 13, 2008)

I found it at the bodyinflation.org site. With the permission of Observer I started a new thread in the Recent Additions forum. 

Observer has edited it and formatted it properly and it is now posted.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42306


----------



## WildFox500 (Jun 14, 2008)

http://www.bodyinflation.org/index.php?name=Archive&op=Display&storyID=177

Do I win?


----------



## Observer (Jun 14, 2008)

Hmmm - looks like Wildfox posted before Karbonpotassium's moderated posts (done as part of security precautions against spam and trolls) were released so he didn't know we already had the link. 

Also appears that Karbonpotassium wasn't aware that you don't need a full url when a masked link like "here" already exists with the url embedded to help people go "there."

Oh well, thanks to both of you. The detective work of all is appreciated.


----------



## karbonpotassium (Jun 14, 2008)

I apologize for the post redundancy. I did not see that you had already posted a link to the Recent Additions section of the forum.


----------



## WildFox500 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks for clearing that up. I know I'm usually pretty oblivious, but not *that* oblivious.


----------



## Phrozen (Jun 15, 2008)

Karbonpotasssium, I bow in unworthiness...

THANK YOU.


----------



## Lostman (Jun 16, 2008)

Genius! The collective might of Dimensions is quite something. A pretty good read, by all accounts. Well done everyone!


----------

